# Markings on ships anchor.



## kgeorge4 (Apr 13, 2015)

S O L V E D

Good morning all,

I have been asked by my brother in law who does not have a computer, can I find out what the markings on a ships anchor mean.

The markings he refers to are the square/diamond shape on one fluke and a solid circle on the other fluke.

TIA 
Keith


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi Kieth,
Prior to first fit, certification is required for anchors (and cables). The items are also inspected periodically thereafter. 
The equipment has to have identification marks to tie the item to it’s associated certificate. 
Usually, a circle is marked on a conspicuous part of the anchor. Inside the circle is it’s serial number and the ID of the certifying authority. (As also on the certificate).
Not sure about the diamond.
Rgds
OJ


----------



## kgeorge4 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you for your reply OilJiver, I'll leave the message out there for a while to see if we can get some info on the diamond.(Thumb)

Keith


----------



## ferrandou (Apr 12, 2009)

Here You Are .

However, it would appear that on British stockless anchors manufactured between 1864 & 1967 it was a legal requirement to test all anchors of above 168 pounds weight designed for merchant ships. Up until metric they were weighed in hundredweights (cwt), quarters (qrs) & pounds (lbs). The left fluke has a diamond within which shape is, in sequence, a) the mark of the assigning authority (e.g. Lloyd’s), b) the weight of the head, c) the surveyors initials, d) the number of the 'drop test' certificate & e) the date of the 'drop test'. The right fluke will have a circle - & within that circle is f) the proving house identification mark, g) the number of the test certificate, h) the number of the tensile test machine, i) the year of licence of the machine, & j) the applied proof strain & the government mark. The drop test? It was a test of the anchor by literally dropping it from 15 ft. (4.6 metres) onto a steel slab laid out on a concrete foundation. The shank of the anchor would have the same markings as on the right fluke & also, near the shackle, would record the total weight of the anchor.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

A picture is worth a thousand words(Thumb)


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

ferrandou said:


> Here You Are .
> 
> However, it would appear that on British stockless anchors manufactured between 1864 & 1967 it was a legal requirement to test all anchors of above 168 pounds weight designed for merchant ships. Up until metric they were weighed in hundredweights (cwt), quarters (qrs) & pounds (lbs). The left fluke has a diamond within which shape is, in sequence, a) the mark of the assigning authority (e.g. Lloyd’s), b) the weight of the head, c) the surveyors initials, d) the number of the 'drop test' certificate & e) the date of the 'drop test'. The right fluke will have a circle - & within that circle is f) the proving house identification mark, g) the number of the test certificate, h) the number of the tensile test machine, i) the year of licence of the machine, & j) the applied proof strain & the government mark. The drop test? It was a test of the anchor by literally dropping it from 15 ft. (4.6 metres) onto a steel slab laid out on a concrete foundation. The shank of the anchor would have the same markings as on the right fluke & also, near the shackle, would record the total weight of the anchor.



Thought the drop test was from a height of 12 ft. not 15 ft.


----------



## OilJiver (Jun 30, 2014)

ferrandou said:


> Here You Are .
> 
> However, it would appear that on British stockless anchors manufactured between 1864 & 1967 it was a legal requirement to test all anchors of above 168 pounds weight designed for merchant ships. Up until metric they were weighed in hundredweights (cwt), quarters (qrs) & pounds (lbs). The left fluke has a diamond within which shape is, in sequence, a) the mark of the assigning authority (e.g. Lloyd’s), b) the weight of the head, c) the surveyors initials, d) the number of the 'drop test' certificate & e) the date of the 'drop test'. The right fluke will have a circle - & within that circle is f) the proving house identification mark, g) the number of the test certificate, h) the number of the tensile test machine, i) the year of licence of the machine, & j) the applied proof strain & the government mark. The drop test? It was a test of the anchor by literally dropping it from 15 ft. (4.6 metres) onto a steel slab laid out on a concrete foundation. The shank of the anchor would have the same markings as on the right fluke & also, near the shackle, would record the total weight of the anchor.


Thanks F. I’ve looked at this since my reply & think you’re correct. (Have noticed that to be the case with a couple of other things BTW). 
All of the Docking Surveys that I’ve been involved with have been with vessels of later date (though only just) than as given in your post. 
The markings here have definitely only included the circle, (inside of which are the stamped markings as I noted in previous). 
Rgds OJ


----------



## kgeorge4 (Apr 13, 2015)

OK, thank you guys, I that answers my question.

Keith


----------



## Sailmaker1951 (May 25, 2018)

*Old anchor*

Found this about 30 years ago there are no other marks on it apart from these 9 punched dents I chalked them in has anyone any ideas as to what they mean It could be from late 18/1900,s 

many thanks


----------

